# What is the best brush?



## Woodsman (Jan 9, 2007)

What kind of brushes do you guys use. My cat somewhere between short and medium hair.

thanks,
Brian


----------



## coaster (Dec 1, 2004)

*Z O O M G R O O M*


----------



## Lisa 216 (Oct 25, 2004)

Brian, I'm going to move this to Cat Chat for you :wink:


----------



## MikePageKY (Aug 24, 2005)

Well, Blondie's coat is very fine, almost fluffy, and between short and medium in length. And her favorite brush, which also works the best is (don't laugh) a Revlon jumbo styling brush. Yep, the makeup people :lol:


----------



## OsnobunnieO (Jun 28, 2004)

coaster said:


> *Z O O M G R O O M*


I second that!


----------



## Paw Prints (Apr 1, 2005)

Yeah, Zoomgroom is a favorite here, too. Twix likes it, but Andre's absolutely addicted to it.


----------



## Sky Eyes Woman (Feb 26, 2006)

OsnobunnieO said:


> coaster said:
> 
> 
> > *Z O O M G R O O M*
> ...


Yet another vote for the Zoom Groom. If I try to brush my cats with anything else they bite it and take it out of my hand!


----------



## AmberD (Dec 29, 2003)

Zoom Grooms are great. I'm always recommending them to customers. If your kitty is at all prone to matting, though, please add a comb to that list. Matted kitties are my worst nightmare, and I don't even groom them myself


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

MikePageKY said:


> Well, Blondie's coat is very fine, almost fluffy, and between short and medium in length. And her favorite brush, which also works the best is (don't laugh) a Revlon jumbo styling brush. Yep, the makeup people :lol:


Well, she is a lady :wink:


----------



## fbodgrl (May 10, 2004)

Another Zoom Groom user here.

I use it on all my kitties 3 short hair and 1 long hair and on my dog too


----------



## Woodsman (Jan 9, 2007)

*Thanks for the tip*

Thanks for the tip on the zoom groom.

My cat always liked to be brushed but man... 

I picked on up this weekend. When I got home from the store I took it out of the bag and gave her a few quick brushes as she walked by. She did an immediate u-turn and plopped down on the ground with her belly in the air with that "well, get to work" look on her face.

Kit would like to thank you all too.

regards,
Brian


----------



## coaster (Dec 1, 2004)

Another Zoom Groom convert. :lol:


----------



## rivernuts (Apr 12, 2006)

Nothing works as well as a furminator. Check ebay to get a good deal.


----------



## doodlebug (May 13, 2006)

MikePageKY said:


> Well, Blondie's coat is very fine, almost fluffy, and between short and medium in length. And her favorite brush, which also works the best is (don't laugh) a Revlon jumbo styling brush. Yep, the makeup people :lol:


I use a Revlon brush on Kobi too...he has very short hair and doesn't shed a lot. But loves to be brushed...and would rub himself all over my hair brush...so I bought him his own. 

I have a Furminator equivalent...works awesome and doesn't tug like a comb does.


----------



## TuxieMom (Feb 19, 2007)

All my cats adn I love the ZOOMGROOM


----------



## doodlebug (May 13, 2006)

So bought a Zoom Groom....and while they love how it feels...it doesn't seem to take very much hair out. My Furminator equivalent takes out tons in just a few strokes...used it in the same spot after the Zoom Groom and there wasn't any comparison.

I guess the Zoom Groom will be for 'pleasure brushing' and the Furminator equiv for really getting the job done.


----------



## kana (Apr 23, 2004)

Do you rub both ways with the Zoom groom? I have a shorthaired cat and this is the only brush that works on him. 

I get lots and lots of hair off of him if I rub it both ways..


----------



## lilaccat3456 (Apr 27, 2006)

I use a shedding blade and that works great--my cats both like it--with Cooper absolutely LOVING it!


----------



## Xenka (Aug 1, 2004)

I use a brush that I bought in a pet store that has very soft bristles on it for Raven, who is short-medium-haired. Her hair is very fine and spidery-silky and she probably the most fervent groomer I've ever had. She won't tolerate our other cat walking around with even one stray-hair on him--she ambush-grooms him all the time and keeps him presentable (it's not that he won't take care of himself--just that she has higher standards). So her brush is really more for recreational use than grooming. She also likes me to set it on the floor so she can rub her face on it.

When I had long-haired cats, I had a pet-mitt. One of them, a very furry himalayan, loved it. Good thing, too, because he needed it. A lot. The other ones hated it. The brush I used for them was bought in a baby store.


----------



## doodlebug (May 13, 2006)

kana said:


> Do you rub both ways with the Zoom groom? I have a shorthaired cat and this is the only brush that works on him.
> 
> I get lots and lots of hair off of him if I rub it both ways..


Yes...both ways and sort of swirled it around too. It took out a fair amount, but nothing compared to the Furminator equiv. That thing takes out a fistful in like 3 strokes...


----------



## Bethany (Jul 19, 2006)

I got the Zoom Groom for the kitties last week. Stormy finds a reason to be elsewhere whenever I start to use that, which I'm taking as a hint. Misty _loves_ it, though. That's good because she's rather fluffy and spring shedding appears to be beginning. No matter how much I brush her, I keep getting more and more fur. It never stops. (Are we sure there's actually a cat underneath?)

The Furminator sound appealing but it also sounds like it costs $40. Maybe another time.


----------



## lilaccat3456 (Apr 27, 2006)

Bethany said:


> The Furminator sound appealing but it also sounds like it costs $40. Maybe another time.


I just bought the generic version of the furminator at CVS pharmacy for 9.99 and it works GREAT!! You might give that a try instead of the furminator!


----------



## TAsunder (Apr 6, 2004)

I also tried zoom groom due to this thread and i'm not impressed. My cats like it well enough, but it does not collect the hair. It just leaves it in patches at the start or end of my stroke, and it often ends up on my hands. Am I doing something wrong??


----------



## OctoberinMaine (Sep 12, 2006)

Thanks for the zoom groom tip, everyone. I got one this past weekend and Rookie loves it. She will even lie tummy-up and tease me into using it on her stomach, which was a total surprise considering she's shaved there now and you'd think those bristles might hurt. And the hair I got off -- unbelievable.


----------



## doodlebug (May 13, 2006)

October.....what were you using on Rookie before the Zoom Groom? I'm trying to do a comparison to see if maybe I'm doing something wrong with the ZG or if it's just relative to what you've used before.


----------



## OctoberinMaine (Sep 12, 2006)

Before the zoom groom, I was using a comb or regular hair brush. I'd always get stuff off her, for sure, but the zoom groom was like it was FALLING off. Since then it hasn't been quite as much. I guess you get much more at the beginning, when they haven't gotten that type of treatment before?


----------



## snpets (Mar 22, 2007)

Where do you buy the Zoom Groom? I tried the furminator and my cats don't like it.


----------



## OctoberinMaine (Sep 12, 2006)

I got mine at Petsmart. I think it was $6.99.


----------



## snpets (Mar 22, 2007)

Thanks October!


----------



## Paloma (Apr 3, 2007)

TAsunder said:


> I also tried zoom groom due to this thread and i'm not impressed. My cats like it well enough, but it does not collect the hair. It just leaves it in patches at the start or end of my stroke, and it often ends up on my hands. Am I doing something wrong??


 I know this thread is old but I'm bumping it . . .we have the same problem here. Am I using it wrong?


----------



## doodlebug (May 13, 2006)

I had the same experience with it too...and the hair was full of static and stuck to everything...couldn't get it off my hand.


----------



## CataholicsAnonymous (Dec 4, 2006)

I bought the greatest grooming tool at Pet Supplies Plus last week. I don't know why, but this year Phmokey and Brrrruce have been shedding like crazy, plus their fur has been matting. And they're short-haired. 

The grooming thing is called "bamboo care cat slicker/bristle brush and combs". One side has a fine wire brush and the other side has a nylon brush. And stored in the sides are a fine-tooth comb and a flea comb. It's a great all-in-one tool and it works just fine!


----------



## Nini (May 6, 2007)

Mew and Isis are between short and medium-haired, and I have been using a regular slicker brush on them, with no convincing results. It does not take off that much hair, and what it does take off stays in little piles on the cat, I have to pick it up by hand and then it flies everywhere - aiming especially for my nose.

The flea comb I use whenever I suspect fleas actually works better, the hair does get trapped in the teeth of the comb, but I have to take it off with every other stroke.

So far the girls do not enjoy being brushed/combed too much, they comply because they know there are treats involved, but you can tell they simply don't enjoy the whole thing. Now after reading this thread I guess I will try getting a furminator style brush to really get the hair out, and maybe a zoomgroom to see if they like it... it would be nice to have pleasure-brushing sessions.


----------



## Paloma (Apr 3, 2007)

We have a brush and comb that work better but the cats like the Zoom Groom more. Maybe I'll get a Furminator since it seems more efficient.


----------



## OsnobunnieO (Jun 28, 2004)

something I just thought to add to this about the Zoom Groom - 

for dog owners (especially shorter haired) try using it next time you give your dog a bath... 

My new bath routine is to start putting the shampoo on and use my Zoom Groom to really get down to the skin... it spreads the shampoo pretty well and also helps get a ton of dead hair out while you're bathing.

I think longer hair would probably tangle up with it but now that Addison is gone my Zoom Groom lives in the bathroom and is used every time Brody gets a bath.


----------



## OctoberinMaine (Sep 12, 2006)

Another Zoom Groom fan here! It's by far Rookie's favorite of the basket of brushing implements we have. :lol:


----------

